# Driving Job for Pakistanis



## Syeda_Itrat_Kazmi (Jul 31, 2017)

Dear all

I am a permanent resident of Pakistan. I have got married in Feb 2017. My husband has a "Light Vehicle Driving License" from UAE. We both are now looking for Job in Australia. He has got his license from UAE and I am going to complete my Masters of Commerce. Right now i m also doing a job in Defence Pakistan. 
My question is that what opportunities do we have there in Austrlia? and where do we find them??


----------

